# Glove advice



## Mildcat (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm looking for some gloves for those really cold and windy days. I'm thinking leather. I prefer under the cuff but that's not a deal breaker.  Any suggestions?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 25, 2009)

I got some of these off of tramdock last year. Great fit and surprisingly warm for how thin they feel:
http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/Hestra-Vertical-Cut-Freeride-Glove/HES0001M.html

They are my main glove now.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 25, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I got some of these off of tramdock last year. Great fit and surprisingly warm for how thin they feel:
> http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/Hestra-Vertical-Cut-Freeride-Glove/HES0001M.html
> 
> They are my main glove now.



How are they in bone chilling weather? Do you know how those compare to the Hestra Army Gore-tex gloves?


----------



## roark (Oct 25, 2009)

They're definitely not hestras, but kinco 901's are rock solid for $15-20. Just be sure to sno-seal them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 25, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> How are they in bone chilling weather? Do you know how those compare to the Hestra Army Gore-tex gloves?



I used them nights all season at WA last year. There were at least a couple bone chilling nights and they worked fine. I wouldn't pay $150 for them, but if you find a deal ... I'm happy with the $60 I payed for mine.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2009)

I bought these off Tramdock over the summer.  I can't wait to test them out this season.

http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/Hestra-Army-Leather-Gore-Tex-XCR-Glove/HES0023M.html


----------



## TheBEast (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.kinco.com/prods/L03-04.php

Killer gloves.  A little Snow-Seal and you're good to go and can't beat the price.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 25, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I used them nights all season at WA last year. There were at least a couple bone chilling nights and they worked fine. I wouldn't pay $150 for them, but if you find a deal ... I'm happy with the $60 I payed for mine.



I'll have to keep an eye on Tramdock, at that price I'd take a chance. 



RootDKJ said:


> I bought these off Tramdock over the summer.  I can't wait to test them out this season.
> 
> http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/Hestra-Army-Leather-Gore-Tex-XCR-Glove/HES0023M.html



I saw an under the cuff version of the Army G-Tex gloves but not in my size. Think they would be warmer than the Hestra Vertical Cut Gloves?


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 25, 2009)

roark said:


> They're definitely not hestras, but kinco 901's are rock solid for $15-20. Just be sure to sno-seal them.





TheBEast said:


> http://www.kinco.com/prods/L03-04.php
> 
> Killer gloves.  A little Snow-Seal and you're good to go and can't beat the price.



:lol: Looks like gloves I had working in a metal fab shop. Where would I buy snow-seal?


----------



## Sky (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm looking @ some Swany gloves:

http://www.swanyamerica.com/

Don't see (didn't look hard) for the particular ones I'm interested in...but they are leather, have the hand-warmer zip pocket on the back of the hand...cuff, etc.

Sposed to be great.

edit...

Here's the one I want:

http://www.swanyamerica.com/prod.php?p=SWASX-30


----------



## roark (Oct 26, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> :lol: Looks like gloves I had working in a metal fab shop. Where would I buy snow-seal?


You don't have some lying around? :???:

I'd imagine most hardware stores would have it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2009)

I purchased these, though in black for last season.  Great glove, fingers never got cold and the versatility is fantastic.  I'm not sure the same model is still available, but their 2 and 1 system is great.

http://www.levelninesports.com/leve...tml?gdftrk=gdfV2669_a_7c788_a_7c3034_a_7c6590


----------



## bigbog (Oct 26, 2009)

Hestras have the reputation from all over.  I have some Marmot "Ultimates"? for almost a decade..still going strong...leather with long cuff= really warm....but I don't think they're the greatest in Spring conditions/temps with water-laden snow...even after waterproofing...guess is that one needs good % of Gore-tex outer...
$.01


----------



## Sky (Oct 26, 2009)

Deadhead...thanks for the link.

I like these ones:

http://www.levelninesports.com/level-super-star-glove-black-95xl-p-6561.html

Look like the Swany's I'm interested in.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2009)

That looks like a great deal.  I paid near full retail at the local shop.  I was hesitant to pull the trigger from places like tramdock as I'm not all that confident in consistencies in hand sizes across brands.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 26, 2009)

I've used Hestra for countless years and IMO you can't beat them for warmth or duribility. I have this glove http://www.hestragloves.com/www/liv...t.aspx?treeid=321&shoptreeid=19&ProductID=204

only mine are now 4 years old and still goin wicked strong.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 26, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> I've used Hestra for countless years and IMO you can't beat them for warmth or duribility. I have this glove http://www.hestragloves.com/www/liv...t.aspx?treeid=321&shoptreeid=19&ProductID=204
> 
> only mine are now 4 years old and still goin wicked strong.


That's why I went with Hestra's when I saw them on Tramdock.  I've read reviews online and people say the last for years.  I've been going the cheap route for a few years now and wanted something to last me for several seasons.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2009)

If you are really worried about cold, you should get mittens for those days  ... gloves can't compare for warmth.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I purchased these, though in black for last season.  Great glove, fingers never got cold and the versatility is fantastic.  I'm not sure the same model is still available, but their 2 and 1 system is great.
> 
> http://www.levelninesports.com/leve...tml?gdftrk=gdfV2669_a_7c788_a_7c3034_a_7c6590



Just pulled the trigger on these. Good price but the shipping was high, $15 to ship a pair of gloves UPS ground. :-o



wa-loaf said:


> If you are really worried about cold, you should get mittens for those days  ... gloves can't compare for warmth.



I don't really have a problem with cold hands, It's just time to replace my worn out old gloves. 

Thanks for all of the input, hopefully these work out and I won't have to buy another pair for quite a while.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 27, 2009)

bigbog said:


> Hestras have the reputation from all over.  I have some Marmot "Ultimates"? for almost a decade..still going strong...leather with long cuff= really warm....but I don't think they're the greatest in Spring conditions/temps with water-laden snow...even after waterproofing...guess is that one needs good % of Gore-tex outer...
> $.01



Marmot Ultimates! I'll second that.  Get the mittens if your worried about cold fingers.  I've got the gloves, my wife has the mittens.  I only wear mine on COLD days (high temps in the low teens max) - they're too warm for me other wise. My "cold blooded" wife finds that hers get too warm for her close to the freezing point!


----------



## Sky (Oct 27, 2009)

I tried on the Swany glovesw I asked them to order for me....nice, all leather.

They also had Hestra gloves in stock...tried the glove....better than the Swany.

Tried the three-finger mitten....SOLD!  Removable liner (which is a glove).

The Swany "thumb" wouldn't allow my had to expand/open all the way....glove's thumb was too short.  Otherwise a very nice glove.

Here's what I bought.  These are for when it's really cold.

http://www.hestragloves.com/www/liv...ct.aspx?treeid=321&shoptreeid=19&ProductID=63

I have other gloves that are lighter-weight.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2009)

So, Sky, I have to ask, do you wear like I size 19 glove?


----------



## Sky (Oct 27, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> So, Sky, I have to ask, do you wear like I size 19 glove?



19-1/2

Actually...the 11 fits very well.  That particular glove is "roomy".  Without the liner...it's a warehouse.  :>


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 27, 2009)

You are some cold blooded people.

At all but the coldest temperatures I only wear a thin park glove.  On the cold days(low teens and below) I wear a heavy park glove and my hands are still sweating.  
I do not own any insulated pants/jackets and never close the vents either.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2009)

Sky said:


> 19-1/2
> 
> Actually...the 11 fits very well.  That particular glove is "roomy".  Without the liner...it's a warehouse.  :>



They had them that big in stock at WA?


----------



## Sky (Oct 28, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> They had them that big in stock at WA?



Multiple pair!  I tried on the Hestra Glove, that mitten...somebody else's all leather glove...other Hestra models...it was a glove-fest!

Lots of nice stuff...wouold have been happy with any of them....but the Hestra was that much more comfy.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 30, 2009)

Sky said:


> I tried on the Swany glovesw I asked them to order for me....nice, all leather......The Swany "thumb" wouldn't allow my had to expand/open all the way....glove's thumb was too short.  Otherwise a very nice glove......



One of my pair of gloves(Marmot Ultimates) I had a glove with a thumb like that, was $35 (August sale @shop near Okemo)..bought em', spliced in a patch of matching leather..sewed up the spliced patch= free thumb..and they've been good to go since...  At $35 I couldn't resist the challenge....:lol:


----------



## faceplant (Oct 31, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> :lol:  Where would I buy snow-seal?


 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E903WC


good stuff
use it on my boots & gloves


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 6, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I purchased these, though in black for last season.  Great glove, fingers never got cold and the versatility is fantastic.  I'm not sure the same model is still available, but their 2 and 1 system is great.
> 
> http://www.levelninesports.com/leve...tml?gdftrk=gdfV2669_a_7c788_a_7c3034_a_7c6590





Mildcat said:


> Just pulled the trigger on these. Good price but the shipping was high, $15 to ship a pair of gloves UPS ground. :-o



Well I got a chance to try them out in the NCP last Monday and my hands stayed dry all day. With the liner on the "grip" side my hands didn't overheat even with the warmer temps. I still haven't had the chance to try them out on a cold day but at the very least I have myself an awesome pair of spring gloves.


----------

